# dodge rims



## d214x4mopar (Sep 21, 2011)

will dodge durango/dakota rims 15-16" fit my 97 nissan 4x4, also what about the dakota r/t rims, i really wanna run the r/t rims theyr 17x9. also any ideas for nices rims i wanna have a set for winter and summer, must be alum. 15" for the winter and 16-17 for summer cause here in jersy we only get 4 months if that of winter 

thanks in advance 

chris


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

no............


----------



## d214x4mopar (Sep 21, 2011)

why not there 6 lug they fit on fords 6 x 6.5 i think somewhere round there nice offset an there 17"


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you measure the bolt circle of both the dodge wheels and the truck?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

mostly it is the 4 inch center diameter hole that the nissan truck uses..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

After looking in the FSM, I see what you mean.


----------



## d214x4mopar (Sep 21, 2011)

so i would have to get the rims center hole machined out. the r/t rims are 17x9 and would be nice when i get around to the dualcam swap and tiny turbo, but the bolt patterns are the same just the center is keeping them from goin on, i could use a wheel spacer then coudlnt i? like a 1" spacer to get it off the lip and away from the hubs


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, you could use spacers as long as they are "hub-centric". You'll also need extra long studs. There are some negative aspects to using spacers, so instead of me explaining, go to this web site for user comments:

Wheel Spacers - Are they safe?


----------

